# whats best suited?



## millertime (Jan 10, 2010)

hi all

i recently got my new flat and im looking for a pet to take care of!

the most important thing is i want my animal to be able to interact with me. that might sound ignorant, but i dont see the point in a pet which you cant bond with!!!

id ideally like something that can be on its own during the day and doesnt smell TOO badly!!

i seen degus in the local pet shop and they looked like lively wee guys, but can you let them out and theyre fine sitting on you?

any help would be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

gERBILS ARE A GOOD FIRST PET THERE LIVELY LIKE PEOPLE AND CAN BECOME VERY TAME AND LIKE TO CLIMB OVER YOU. THEY ARE NOISEY BY NATURE AND DONT SLEEP AS MUCH AS A HAMMIE WOULD. tHEY ARE DESERT CREATURES AND ONLY RELEASE A DRIP WHEN THEY WEE SO DONT SMELL LIKE SOME OF THERE OTHER RODENT FAMILY. THEY WILL NEED TO BE CLEANED OUT WEEKLY THOUGH. mINE USE TO BE IN A LARGE TANK AND LOADS TO BURROW IN TUBES ETC. tHERE VERY ACTIVE PETS WHEN AWAKE. gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SEARCH.P.S THERE BEST KEPT IN PAIRS OR TRIOS OF THE SAME SEX AND SAME LITTER. THEY LOVE COMPANY OF OTHERS.


----------



## ajgibbon (Dec 8, 2009)

Rats make excellent pets. They are very intelligent and love coming out to play. I have had rats for quite a while now and each and every one has always had their own little personality. Rats are also very friendly, social and tame when they are handled and cared for properly and you can even teach them tricks. My rats generally sleep mostly in the day and I let them out about dinner time to play. Also if youre worried about letting them out to free range in case they chew anything, a play pen is a great idea. They are also very clean little animals and as long as you clean their cage regularly they are not smelly animals (rats can also be litter trained). Rats are very sociable animals and should be kept in pairs or trios, that way at least if youre out during the day they have their cage mates to keep them company.

A few websites that might be useful:
National Fancy Rat Society
Pet Rat Information Sheet - all you need for happy healthy pet rats
Pet Rats Information, Care and Training Resource | FancyPetRats.com


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

millertime said:


> hi all
> 
> i recently got my new flat and im looking for a pet to take care of!
> 
> ...


i have a degu, i know there all different but mine is so lively and will not be handled, he runs so quick its difficult but we haven't had him long and are takin it slowly with him, i suggest rats, i have 2 males and they don't smell and are happy to sit on my shoulder or in my pocket and be stroked


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

sullivan said:


> gERBILS ARE A GOOD FIRST PET THERE LIVELY LIKE PEOPLE AND CAN BECOME VERY TAME AND LIKE TO CLIMB OVER YOU. THEY ARE NOISEY BY NATURE AND DONT SLEEP AS MUCH AS A HAMMIE WOULD. tHEY ARE DESERT CREATURES AND ONLY RELEASE A DRIP WHEN THEY WEE SO DONT SMELL LIKE SOME OF THERE OTHER RODENT FAMILY. THEY WILL NEED TO BE CLEANED OUT WEEKLY THOUGH. mINE USE TO BE IN A LARGE TANK AND LOADS TO BURROW IN TUBES ETC. tHERE VERY ACTIVE PETS WHEN AWAKE. gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SEARCH.P.S THERE BEST KEPT IN PAIRS OR TRIOS OF THE SAME SEX AND SAME LITTER. THEY LOVE COMPANY OF OTHERS.


I second this. Get gerbils!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

We have 2 degu's. If you attempt to handle them enough, they can be very tame. 1 of ours was 7 months when we got him and he is difficult to get a hold of. However, the other is quite tame. They are very very fast but are really funny to watch. They will take peanuts from our hands and don't mind you sticking your hands in their cage. They do need a full metal cage as they will chew ANY plastic bases. I would defo recommend them...or mice...mice are very cute and are very funny/entertaining to watch!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

A pair of rats! 
I reccomend rats, they are very loving and sociable creatures that develop such a personality. I have had 3, a lone male rat, who was lone when i adopted him at 18 months old. He had an excellent tempermant, he'd playfully nibble my fingers, never so it hurt and he'd lick me when he was feeling loving. 
Males are more docile and will happily sit on your shoulder or lap and let you wander around. They are more for the cuddles.
Then i had a pair of girls, Ronnie and Roxie and they were very playful 
Personally from experience i recommend you look into looking after rats and get a pair 
They are such lovely pets trust! 
Good luck 
Chloe x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I recommend rats. My favourite rodent is a rat. They are so cuddly and they are really sweet, and can respond to their own name. They do need free range time out of the cage each day, and they do need attention to make them tame but they are fab little creatures. Males can smell more than females, but I have males, and I can never smell them. I spot clean their litter trays every day so they never smell.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

rats all the way!!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Mice or a kitty cat :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrose_immortal (Jan 21, 2010)

I also think rats would be a good choice! Just make sure you have the room for a rather large cage for them.....they like their space! They are very sociable lil things and very very smart....you can even teach them tricks!

Hope this helps, Hannah


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i would say rats, they are literally miniture dogs, you can train them as you would a dog and are just as easy to look after with the added bonus that walkies are inside the house and boxes, bits of string, you, your clothes (while being worn) are some of the most interesting toys you can provide them with!

they are cheap to keep, live at least a few years (longest i've had is 3.5 and they were pts due to lumps, if not for them they wouldhave lived till 4! although the norm is 2.5 years) you have almost infinate varieties to choose from.

training wise, they will not only learn their names they can also learn about 20 commands (rat dependent), tricks. they have their own wee personalities just like dogs and cats and have no trouble teaching YOU how they like things! they are incredibly intelligent.
For example, if you have taught them their name, and they escape.. you can call them back to you, very young rats may not obey without food but older rats tend to want to show you how 'clever' they are at getting out without you lol.

they have reasonable eyesight close up so DO NOT mistake food smelling fingers for food, they have fingers they know what they are 
even blind rats know the difference!
they can jump 2 feet straight up so their eyesight to that point is 'reasonable' after that it's probably pretty fuzzy, however they've excellent hearing and sense of smell and will know the MINUTE you step in their room 

they will shift their awake time to coincide with yours so that they have more time with you. you should always get at least 2, they are highly sociable animals and with you as non-rat leader they will have a pack of 3 lol.

cage wise, for girls get a tall one with small spaced bars, they love climbing, but need some floor space, they are very energetic (like degus). for males more floor space for lounging and only some height for climbing, they're generally more lazy the older they get 
edit: something the size of a jenny rat cage for instance is good for 2 or more. shop (online) around for similar sizes by different makers for better prices tho, ferplast cages are well over priced!

they need at least 20 mins of play-time a day, longer if possible. They need to eat a proper ratty diet, but we can advise you of what to look for if/when you get them  it's not expensive or hard to buy premade or make yourself.

i wouldn't recommend hamsters as they're abit thick imho, they always bite me too :"(
i've not got much experience of degus or gerbils but my boss likes them and keeps gerbils, says they're not as intelligent as rats but they're not far off.

hope that helps.


----------

